# water temp



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have 1 male betta in a 5 gallon tank with a filter no heater and the tank still stays at 80-82 degrees is this ok for the fish?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

That is perfect as long as the temperature doesn't swing too much at night. Check the temp at night and see if it gets much lower.

80F is a great temp for bettas. Usually I try to keep mine in the range of 78-80F (or somewhere close to that).


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a couple of cories to go in with the betta to keep the bottom clean but i was wondering if the high temp would hurt the cories?


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Nah. I have a cory with a Betta in a 5g, and he's fine with the temp, which is about 80 degrees. I've heard you should have more than 1 cory, though, like 3 or 4, preferably. I'm going to upgrade to a 10g soon so I can get a couple more cories.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah that's what i was going to do get 2 panda or peppered cories ones hat stay small then when i save up enough money buy a 10 gallon


----------



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

my Betta's tank is about 76-78 after last night...apperently it got colder then usual last night and thus cooled off his tank...I want to get him into a 5gallon tank soon but right now he's in a 1gallon bowl...I took the 10gallon tanks light and put it over his bowl with some balancing of random objects to use the light as the heater...is there anything else I can do to make it be warmer for him? he's not moving much today *~I know they don;t move much...~* but he's usually a pretty lively lil guy...and thus far he's not eaten either the Baby Shrimp or the BetaMin I gave to him *~which I scoped out after 15mins to prevent it making the water nasty...read that in a book...~* 

jus wondering if there's anything else I can do for him to get his water temp back up? it was 80-82 when I 1st put him in there...
I've had him almost a wk...


----------

